# New article on the 1/350 K'tinga - lots of pics



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

This looks wonderful. 


Polar Lights Models: Klingon K't'inga buildup process | Collector Model


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

This is SOOOOO Cool! I am really looking forward to this!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Part 3 was posted this morning.


Collector Model |


What a beautiful kit! Thank you Charles and Jamie for all of your efforts in realizing this amazing piece of work. 



I'm planning on installing multiple mounting points/power connections as well when I get mine.


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

It was a labor of love to be sure!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I love it when a model company gets it right!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

And the hits just keep coming!

Polar Lights Models: Klingon K't'inga buildup process Pt.4 | Collector Model


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Great article!- now I am beginning to wonder about the colors...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Part five is up now:


Collector Model |


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

electric indigo said:


> I love it when a model company gets it right!




Yes!:grin2:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Today Jamie posted part 1 of an article about the colors of the filming model.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Polar Lights Model Kits: K't'inga? the colors, man? the colors? (Pt. 2) | Collector Model


----------



## Torgo (Apr 24, 2005)

Jeezum Crow! I thought the "paint archeology" for the Refit & TOS Enterprises was complicated, but this might just surpass them. Still, it makes for a more interesting subject than something plastered with overall battleship gray.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is some very interesting research!

I wonder why the miniature needed to be wrapped in aluminum foil- I have not heard of that being necessary before- perhaps it had something to do with an Fx experiment in the VGR attack sequence- John Dykstra loved to play with lasers and reflections (he melted part of his Oscar creating the Nova Madagon/Cylon Minefield sequence for TOS-BSG)


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Coming fast and hard now:

Polar Lights Model Kits: K't'inga? the colors, man? the colors? (Pt. 3) | Collector Model


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Richard Baker said:


> That is some very interesting research!
> 
> I wonder why the miniature needed to be wrapped in aluminum foil- I have not heard of that being necessary before- perhaps it had something to do with an Fx experiment in the VGR attack sequence- John Dykstra loved to play with lasers and reflections (he melted part of his Oscar creating the Nova Madagon/Cylon Minefield sequence for TOS-BSG)


That's exactly what they did, scanned it with a laser with the foil to create the sparkly effect of the V'ger shots.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Holy Bat'leths Batman! They just keep updating...

Polar Lights Models: Klingon K't'inga buildup process Pt.6 | Collector Model


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

The paint job is spectacular!! I can see how it will be a pain. Anyone doing paint masks for it? Would sure help the modeling community!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> The paint job is spectacular!! I can see how it will be a pain. Anyone doing paint masks for it? Would sure help the modeling community!


I am sure one of the usual suspects will come up with a paint mask for it...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I just hope masks can come out around the same time or not long afterwards. Getting the kit, then having to wait for the masks to be developed can be awhile. Maybe Aztec Dummy secretly has the kit and is working on masks,


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Opus and anyone else.......there's no need to use masks. Just paint it by hand. 

Maybe spray the overall colour then paint the rest such as the smaller panels and details with a brush. I think some people are using their airbrushes needlessly in some cases. Load of hassle and it'll look just as good hand painted.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks like an amazing kit.:grin2:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> Opus and anyone else.......there's no need to use masks. Just paint it by hand.
> 
> Maybe spray the overall colour then paint the rest such as the smaller panels and details with a brush. I think some people are using their airbrushes needlessly in some cases. Load of hassle and it'll look just as good hand painted.


Klingon ships are supposed to look rough and worn- hand painting would really help in that regard...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> Klingon ships are supposed to look rough and worn- hand painting would really help in that regard...




Exactly. And the thought of masking all that Aztec and other bits is enough to give ya nightmares (even though Jamie did a stellar job) .


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

It's so beautiful!

Polar Lights Models: Klingon K't'inga buildup process Pt.7 | Collector Model


----------

